# R32 conversion kit



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey...Anyone know where I can buy an R32 conversion kit for my B13. I finally got the suspension done. I put in the KYB AGX 4 way ajustables in the front and the 8 way ajustables in the rear along with an eibach sport line set of springs for a 1.6 in the front and a 1.5 in the rear. It rides really nice. I want to pick up the sentra-->r32 kit. It looks sick, but I don't remember where I saw it. So if someone could point me in the right direction?...I have searched all over, and I've found some body kits, but not the R32 conversion. Please help. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

What kind of convertion is that? I would assume that your not talking motor?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the whole wide body kit is no longer available. the company went out of business  but for the front bumper you can try www.versusmotorsports.com and search around there.


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

No...not the motor. And BTW..thanks for the link! ...when did they stop making the wide one? I just looked at thet link and I really like the speed kit. It is close to what I am looking for. Thanks a lot!


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

r33 kit at http://www.asylumms.com/ :thumbup:


----------

